# hulajpoliski



## anthox

Cześć,

Jak można przetłumaczyć "hulajpoliski" w tym fragmencie po angielsku? Znam takie słowa jak "hulać", "hulajnoga," etc. lecz nie mogę znaleźć tego w żadnym słowniku.

Kontekst: Jeden naczelnik kolejowy rozmawia z innym. Od Grabińskiego, "Engramy Szatery" (~1920s).

    "- Bywaj zdrów, mój stary. Jutro wyjeżdżam.

   - Dokąd? - zapytał zaniepokojony.

   - Na kresy - gdzieś do jakiejś stanicy *hulajpoliskiej*, gdzie diasek dobranoc mówi."

Dziękuję!


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> Na kresy - gdzieś do jakiejś stanicy *hulajpoliskiej*, gdzie diasek dobranoc mówi."


Sounds like he was going to a place at the eastern border where the Polish felt comfortable and had lots of fun.


----------



## zaffy

hulać: spędzać czas na hucznych zabawach lub pijatykach


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> Sounds like he was going to a place at the eastern border where the Polish felt comfortable and had lots of fun.



I did consider that, since this "hula(j)-" prefix suggests carousing/fun. But he also says it is "gdzie diasek dobranoc mówi", so I thought this meant a middle of nowhere place that would presumably be isolated and boring.


----------



## zaffy

Yes, at the same time that place was in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jasio

anthox said:


> Jak można przetłumaczyć "hulajpoliski" w tym fragmencie po angielsku? Znam takie słowa jak "hulać", "hulajnoga," etc. lecz nie mogę znaleźć tego w żadnym słowniku.
> (...)
> - Na kresy - gdzieś do jakiejś stanicy *hulajpoliskiej*, gdzie diasek dobranoc mówi."


Mi się to skojarzyło z przymiotnikiem odmiejscowym pochodzącym od miejscowości Hulajpole.

O ile w tym konkretnym cytacie internety znajdują słowo w pisowni przytoczonej przez Ciebie, o tyle jest też książka Michała Grabowskiego pod tytułem "Stanica hulajpolska. Ukraińskie opowieści". Stanica hulajpolska Ukraińskie opowieści. Być może w Twoim cytacie jest więc po prostu literówka.

A miejscowość Hulajpole rzeczywiście istnieje i to mniej więcej w rejonie, w którym można się spodziewać dawnych stanic granicznych ostrzegających czy broniących przed najazdami Tatarów. Taki miejscowy odpowiednik "Dzikiego Zachodu", w którym przez wieki rolę dzikich i krwiożerczych Indian pełnili dzicy i krwiożerczy Tatarzy napadający i mordujący ludność osiadłą albo uprowadzający ją w niewolę i sprzedający Turkom.  Hulajpołe – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia.

Żebyś miał szerszy kontekst:
Kozaczyzna to był element słabo poddający się jakimkolwiek prawom i przepisom, zbiegowie (zarówno chłopi uciekający przed pańszczyzną, jak i pospolici przestępcy czy mordercy wszystkich stanów - łącznie ze szlachtą - uciekający przed wymiarem sprawiedliwości czy zemstą rodzinną) z rozmaitych krajów (gdzieś widziałem listę atamanów kozackich i były tam nazwiska nie tylko słowiańskie, ale i litewskie, niemieckie, tureckie, a nawet francuskie i jakieś egzotyczne). Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów ich tolerowała, bo a) i tak nie miała zasobów, żeby kogokolwiek tam ścigać, b) kozacy pełnili rolę wysuniętej straży na Dzikich Polach chroniącej gęściej zasiedlone tereny przed najazdami tatarskimi i tureckimi, c) byli to nieźli żołnierze na czas wojny, choć słabo zdyscyplinowani. Z drugiej strony, choć kozacy byli formalnie poddanymi Rzeczpospolitej, niespecjalnie uznawali nad sobą jakąkolwiek władzę - za to chętnie wybierali się łupić ziemie Ottomanów i podległych im Tatarów Krymskich. A właściwie każdego, kto się nawinął, zdaje się, że kiedyś nawet Konstantynopol najechali, jeszcze zanim został Stambułem. W czasach pokoju powodowało to liczne tarcia polityczne i łatwo wciągało kraj w niechciane wojny. Sytuacja była zresztą dość symetryczna, bo z kolei Tatarzy formalnie byli poddanymi Ottomanów - ale tak, jak kozacy, w praktyce słabo się słuchali. Tak czy owak, jak dla kogoś w cywilizowanym kraju (którymkolwiek) było za ciasno, miał opcję dołączenia do kozaków.

Składając to wszystko do kupy, w celu tłumaczenia poszukałbym jakiegoś idiomu, który oznacza nie tylko udanie się w miejsce "in the middle of nowhere", ale też tam, gdzie prawo i porządek nie sięgają - o ile szerszy kontekst to uzasadnia, bo całego opowiadania nie znam.


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> Hulajpole.


Ciekawe. Ale znalazłem Hulajpo*ł*e
Hulajpołe – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Ciekawe. Ale znalazłem Hulajpo*ł*e
> Hulajpołe – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


Ale już rejon jest "hulajpilski": Rejon hulajpilski – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia. 

Ruskie i staropolskie "ł" jest wymawiane jako welaryzowane "l" i w zależności od kontekstu fonetycznego może być wymawiane jako "l". Zresztą polskie "pole" to po ukraińsku "поле" ('połe'). A po rosyjsku - "поле", przy czym mimo identycznej pisowni wymawiane jest "polie". Tak, że nie czepiałbym się takich detali, jak różnicowanie "ł" i "l". :-D

Tym bardziej, że w oryginale pierwsze "l" jest miękkie, więc jeśli już, to nazwa powinna być transkrybowana jako "Huliajpołe". 🙃 

EDIT: nota bene w Słowniku Geograficznym Królestwa Polskiego i innych krajów słowiańskich - na który powołuje się Wikipedia - nazwa jest pisana przez "l", a nie "ł", a poza tym podane są jej dwa warianty ("Hulajpole" i Hulajpol"). Słownik geograficzny Królestwa Polskiego i innych krajów słowiańskich, Tom III - wynik wyszukiwania - DIR

EDIT2: warto też zwrócić uwagę, że w okolicy jest sporo nazw na "-pol", np. Mariupol, Melitopol, Nikopol - a na całkiem pobliskim Krymie Sewastopol, Symferopol. Być może więc człon "pole" w nazwie miejscowej nie pochodzi od słowiańskiego "pola" (jakkolwiek wymawianego) tylko od Greków.


----------

